# Posting Preference?? AHH!



## VanStoker (24 Jan 2012)

???

Hello,

I am coursed right now on the Stoker QL3's in Esquimalt and today our class was asked for our posting preference, not just the coast, but which class and even the top 3 choices of a specific ship...due tomorrow!  :crybaby:

First of all, I've been in the Navy for about 5 minutes and really have no idea what the difference(s) are for a stoker on a CPF, 280 or a tanker.  Let alone which one I would prefer to serve on.  A few Master Seaman's have tried to shed some light on the differences between the 3 classes of ships, and from what they've said I think I will choose a CPF.  ???  But I'm frustrated with my ignorance and the fact that I'm basing that decision on other people's opinions.   :-\

Then there's the whole..."What are your top 3 choices of ships?"  The Charlottetown? The Halifax? The Montreal? The Vancouver? The Winnipeg???  ???

Again, I've been in the Navy for about 5 minutes now...How the hell should I know?

I lived in Vancouver for half a decade and have family here on the west coast, so I certainly would love to get posted out here.  (although 80% of us are going east) However my partner prefers the east coast for the same reasons.  

I know I'm rambling here, but I was hoping to get as much insight from experienced sailor's here that I can.

What are the pro's and con's with C.F.B. Halifax?  (never been)
Which CPF's are better to serve on than others?  why?
Which are old?  Which are new?  Which is better?  Old or New?

Thank you all for any input.


----------



## Strike (24 Jan 2012)

Well, I've heard the incoming CO of the Freddie is pretty good, but I'm biased! (We're related.   ;D)

Seriously though, it might be a good spot for you since the ship is coming out of refit in the fall and will be going through her sea trials.  It would give you a chance to essentially get in from the start I guess so you're not joining a crew that is already set in its ways.  You learn at the same pace as the ships company does as a whole.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jan 2012)

> What are the pro's and con's with C.F.B. Halifax?  (never been)
> Which CPF's are better to serve on than others?  why?
> Which are old?  Which are new?  Which is better?  Old or New?



Someone recently asked the differences between the East and West Coasts my advice to you is use that resource as its here.

No one can really answer that question. It always depends on the crew on whether a ship is good or not.

280s and the tankers. CPFs. See above. See above. @80s and the tankers are going to be replaced so they won't be around that much longer. The CPFs are undergoing FELEX and HCM so while we will still be sailing, only a few ships not in the Yard will make it to sea.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## MSEng314 (24 Jan 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Seriously though, it might be a good spot for you since the ship is coming out of refit in the fall and will be going through her sea trials.



I highly doubt Freddie will be doing her sea trials in the fall, she will have only just come out of the ditch by then. Halifax came out months ago and still will not be sailing any time soon.

Van Stoker, If you want an East Coast ship that will actually sail, your best bet is either Toronto or St. John's.


----------



## VanStoker (25 Jan 2012)

Thank you for your replies,

I kinda like what Strike had to say.  Learning on a ship that's just come out of re-fit, opposed to an old klunker does sound a bit better to me.  Hopefully I'll still be able to get my AMOC finished as quickly as I'd like though. (like under a 8 months or a year?)

And MSEng314,  I wouldn't mind a good 6 months ashore in Halifax to get settled in a house with my girl and get to know the territory a bit before I get sent out on a lengthy sail.  So that being said I think I will set my preferences to the Halifax or the Freddie.  (I would also love to get on a dive course soon too, if possible before I set out on my first sail?  wishful thinking I guess)

Does that make sense?

Thanks again!


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2012)

VanStoker said:
			
		

> But I'm frustrated with my ignorance and the fact that I'm basing that decision on other people's opinions.   :-\



You're frustrated by having to make a decision based on other people's opinions, yet you come on here and ask for people's opinions.

Ok, sure.


----------



## Tyson Fox (25 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You're frustrated by having to make a decision based on other people's opinions, yet you come on here and ask for people's opinions.
> 
> Ok, sure.



Yes, he is. Even though he posted here asking for opinions, if he sees that there are no other options to make his decisions besides that, he would ask other people's opinions nevertheless, even if it was frustrating doing so.


----------



## VanStoker (25 Jan 2012)

Ah symantecs,

Should have said "based on just a few persons opinion"

The more opinions the merrier!!!  

Thanks to those offering their's!


----------



## CountDC (25 Jan 2012)

Coming out in the fall....hmmmm

Ok to give a comparison of what could happen is up to a year before trials.  Athab went into refit in Oct and came out Sep the next year.  It was Aug/Sep of the following year before it was able to start running and shaking (other than the shaking when they test fired the engines one day and found a big booboo).   As I recall at least two thirds of the crew were still there when it came out of the refit - maybe because it had just returned from NATO.

I would recommend it as you can get to settle in, know the area, mesh with the rest of the crew in a calmer setting instead of a "hi nice to meet you there is your bunk there is your locker we sail tomorrow".

As for the old man, well think of the relative and hope they are not too close on the tree.   ;D


----------



## Strike (25 Jan 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> As for the old man, well think of the relative and hope they are not too close on the tree.   ;D



Of course he isn't.  That's why he's a 3-ringer and I'm not.   ;D


----------



## Stoker (25 Jan 2012)

VanStoker said:
			
		

> Thank you for your replies,
> 
> I kinda like what Strike had to say.  Learning on a ship that's just come out of re-fit, opposed to an old klunker does sound a bit better to me.  Hopefully I'll still be able to get my AMOC finished as quickly as I'd like though. (like under a 8 months or a year?)
> 
> ...



Both the Halifax, Freddie, St.John's are fine ships along with any other ships in the Royal  Canadian Navy. What I suggest for you do is try to get on a ship that is sailing and work your ass off to get your AMOC, the quicker the better as we are short AMOC's.
Trying to get on a ship that's not sailing really won't win you respect with your peers or supervisors. With the number of available hulls in the next 5 to 1o years due to FELEX you in my opinion would best served to get on a sea going ship now and get that ticket and progress in your trade.


----------

